# new mare Rosie due any day



## miniaturehorselover (May 16, 2014)

I just got a new mini today, she is 7 years old and named her Rosie




shes bagged up quite a bit and shes really thin for her size :/ hope her foal is ok


----------



##  (May 16, 2014)

What a pretty girl!!!!! So glad you added the pictures!! She's lovely!

Looks good, but you're right. She could use some more weight on her, but I know she'll be just fine under your care!

How tall is she? Do you know when she might be due, or who she's bred to??

A VERY pretty girl! Congratulations!!

PS. I'm going to delete the duplicate thread, so we can all follow one thread!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 16, 2014)

Ok aha thanks



shes due any day she was a rescue so don't know exact due date ( always the fun part) but she is 38 " shes bred to a paint stud thats all the info the girl sent me


----------



## chandab (May 16, 2014)

As a 38" girl, she's going to be able to pack away quite abit of feed. My 38" girls get 7-10# feed daily, depending on the season; mostly hay/forage, they just get 1/2-3/4# low carb feed. [They get a little more if pregnant or lactating.]

She doesn't look bony, just a tad thin for a pregnant mare.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 16, 2014)

Her back bones and hips are showing?  isn't that considered thin?


----------



## crystalsowner (May 16, 2014)

Beautiful gal!!

Good for you for taking this gal in. Cant wait to see her with a bit more groceries. She looks "thin" to me. Then again my girls are pretty round lol


----------



## Watcheye (May 16, 2014)

She is striking!


----------



## chandab (May 16, 2014)

It's hard to tell in pictures sometimes. Yes, if her backbone is prominent she would be thin, and needs protein to build up her top line. Since she's pregnant, a good mare and foal feed should provide the protein she needs; or another option would be to add alfalfa to her diet.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 17, 2014)

I will keep everyone posted



as she seems to be progressing big time


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 17, 2014)

Crystalsowner aha so is my little Gem porky and plump :$ teehee .. shes definitely thin compared to her


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2014)

Yes she does look pretty underweight poor girl, but I'm sure you will soon get her sorted. Just be careful not to overdo the food too quickly, but a good quality mare and foal food alongside grazing during the day and plenty of soft hay while she's stalled at night should help her right now. After she has foaled you can then up her feed to the full amount as she will need it to keep her new baby fed. And as she looks so close to foaling, dont forget to watch her 24/7 from now on.

I dont suppose that her previous owners stuck to a worming programme (from the look of her!) so make sure that you have an Ivermectin wormer to hand ready to give her within 12 hours of her foaling - or do any of you other Aunties here think this might be unwise considering that she may have quite a worm burden?

She's a very pretty little girl - congratulations and good luck!!


----------



##  (May 17, 2014)

I think Ivermectin would be the thing to do once she's foaled, as Anna said, the best time is within 12 hours of foaling.

A good mare/foal feed starting now, should help her along, some alfalfa and make sure she has something to eat over night, as she'll be happy to chew her hay all night, and it will be good for her.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 17, 2014)

Rosie tonight


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 17, 2014)

More pics of her


----------



##  (May 18, 2014)

She's looking good! A few more good rolls should get baby a bit more forward, and she should be ready to go. The udder looks good, and could totally fill at foaling, so I'd keep watching her very carefully, and not leave her unattended.

She's so pretty!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 18, 2014)

Thanks



I ain't leaving her side what so ever! Cant wait to see her baby


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 18, 2014)

Here is her LAST YEARS foal aha put in big so people don't think she foaled already  she had a colt produced from the same stud



hoping same coloring but filly would be nice


----------



## Brooke S. (May 18, 2014)

Awww, cute little guy!! What a beautiful mare and I hope she has a safe and uneventful foaling!!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 18, 2014)

Darn it forgot I was going away for 3 days :/ great gonna probably miss out.. hopefully she foals tonight or tomorrow


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 18, 2014)

Rosie currently re named Moonshine



aha today enjoying the sun


----------



##  (May 19, 2014)

Baby is definitely laying WIDE, so some good rolling should be coming up in your near future!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 19, 2014)

Here she is this morning


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 19, 2014)

She doesn't want to eat her hay and shes quite cranky :/


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 19, 2014)

She's now just rubbing her bum lol and kicking around at her stomach


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 19, 2014)

Sounds like some exciting news coming your way


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 19, 2014)

I wish tonight :/ or hold it in until Thursday. ..gone for a bit won't be back until then lol


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 19, 2014)

Now she is pigging out lol !!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 19, 2014)

Hold It in till Thurs lol





Have you got someone experienced as a baby sitter to be with her whilst you are away ?


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 19, 2014)

I have my parents lol! But there going camping :/ trying to convince them to stay home. . If she progresses over night im gonna stay home


----------



##  (May 20, 2014)

Good thinking!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 20, 2014)

Yes whatever you do dont leave her without an experienced person who can be trusted to watch 24/7 now that she's that close to foaling - just not worth the risk!

Plus she and the foal will want careful watching for several days after foaling with the mushy feeds and essential time outside when the weather permits, even for an hour or so, none of which can safely be left to an inexperienced person to deal with.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 20, 2014)

Well im out on a trip -.- mom decided to stay home at least shes watching her



shes got friends down the road experienced with foaling. .. still hope she waits for me


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 20, 2014)

Have a Gr8 Trip , so glad you have someone to be with her during these final stages


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 20, 2014)

Thanks



she will send me pictures if she foals by then.. I will put some on here as soon as I can


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 20, 2014)

Her tonight



my mom took the pictures lol not the best. ..silly mom but w.e can't ask for much


----------



## misty'smom (May 20, 2014)

Have a good trip. I am sure you feel comfortable that your Mom can watch her for you but I do hope she waits until you get home!! I wouldn't want you to miss it!!! Best Wishes!!!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 20, 2014)

Thanks I do



hopefully she can wait if not its ok lol can't stop her


----------



## AnnaC (May 21, 2014)

Well done to Mom for taking over the mare watch for you (Mom's are the best!!). Enjoy your trip - I hope she waits for you.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 21, 2014)

She's got tonight then I come home




come on girl wait one more night u got this! Oh and ps she still hasn't rolled


----------



##  (May 21, 2014)

I hope she'll wait so you can be there! It's a wonderful experience to be part of!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 21, 2014)

Yes I know aha don't want to miss it!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 22, 2014)

Starting to wonder if this girl really is pregnant :/ been a few days now and still nothing


----------



## AnnaC (May 22, 2014)

Well that's a pregnant mare if ever I saw one! Just be patient, she will have her baby when she's ready - keep watching closely and dont let her catch you out, the girls love to catch us out if they can.






Did you have a good trip?


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 22, 2014)

Yeah aha



doesn't seem like she "dropped" yet.. her utters are filling up quick! Her bum is twitching lol . don't know

If thats a sing there..

Oh and it was nice and sunny during the trip



but glad to be back home


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 22, 2014)

You wont be waiting much longer , She is looking Gr8


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 22, 2014)

What does it mean when her bum is twitching?



and her utters move too aha


----------



##  (May 23, 2014)

It means she's keeping you entertained!!!! LOL

She's doing just fine.....welcome to the waiting! Glad your trip was fun, but as Anna said, keep your eyes on her. She needs to move that baby a bit more forward of center, but a few good rolls can accomplish that in no time. How about a picture of her standing at the back end, looking down her sides, so we can see how baby is riding?


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 23, 2014)

Sure thing


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 23, 2014)

Silly girl


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 23, 2014)

Well here she is today



enjoying the sunshine


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 23, 2014)




----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 23, 2014)

Think shes almost there


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 24, 2014)

This morning I found her sleeping on her side lol in a pile if poop -.- so don't mind her dirty fur


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 24, 2014)

Better picture


----------



##  (May 24, 2014)

She is really nicely elongated, baby looks to be forward of center in most of the pictures, she's not quite slab-sided (but not really wide either) and although her udder could use some more filling, that can happen very quickly. I'm hoping she'll not make you wait much longer, as these final changes can happen VERY quickly, and it would be so nice to have time to play with that little one over the long weekend! Praying for an uneventful foaling of a healthy little one, for you!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 24, 2014)

Thanks hope so too



!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 25, 2014)

Her today


----------



##  (May 25, 2014)

She's moving ahead nicely. I see the udder has filled a bit more, and those nipples are starting to separate nicely. Won't be long now~!! COME ON ROSIE!!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 27, 2014)

Grr come on darn Rosie!! Due any day only been a week and a half -.- still nothing although for a few days now she's been having clear fluides out of her bum area. .gave her a bath fo try and increase her from rolling aha !! She lays down to sleep witch is ok I guess



hopefully foal soon...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 28, 2014)

She is looking very relaxed around her tail bone. Im sure it wont be long now


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 29, 2014)

Rosie today -.- great gotta leave for 3 days again.... Please Rosie try to wait?


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 31, 2014)

Rosie today


----------



##  (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm happy to see she waited for you. Tummy needs to shift forward a bit, but some rolling will move that along. She's looking very good, but could still use a few more pounds, so make sure you're giving her full rations of a good mare/foal feed. I know she arrived quite thin, and you're doing a good job getting her in condition. I'd even give her a little extra in these last days, as she'll need lots of energy for this little one's birth! But she's looking much better!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks... we where told here we can't feed our minis grain or pellets, so we decided not to go with that but just rich grasss and clovers


----------



##  (Jun 1, 2014)

Who told you not to feed grain or pellets? That makes no sense to me. A good mare/foal feed will give her the nutrients, vitamins and minerals that she needs and the baby needs for good muscle and bone development. What would be the reason for no grain or pellets? I might be old, but no old enough to understand that kind of advice to you.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 1, 2014)

I was just thinking the same Diane - cant believe that anyone would give that sort of advice!

Of couse if you have plenty of good quality grass and plenty of space for roaming/exercise, then a normal healthy mini would be ok, but any mare getting ready to produce a foal needs feeding for all that extra effort (building a strong baby in the first place, then the extra energy needed for the birth, and after for the continued milk production for the nourishment of the new baby)

Your sweet girl has come to you in a poor state to start with, and although she is showing some improvement, she is nowhere in a good condition for a brood mare about to give birth and to sustain a healthy foal. You really do need to get her a good mare and foal feed as soon as possible or you may have a real struggle to keep her condition improving once the foal is here and demanding food/milk from her for its own growth/health.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 8, 2014)

Rosie today



hopefully any day aha tired of waiting sorry guys fell up the stairs and had to go to the drs... and wasn't able to go on with school and an extremely sore knee -.-


----------



##  (Jun 9, 2014)

She's looking very good. A few good rolls to move baby a bit forward of center, and it's hard to tell, but I think she might need to elongate a bit more. Hard to tell in the picture.

She's doing just fine!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 9, 2014)

She also gained quite some weight can hardly see and feel her ribs


----------



##  (Jun 9, 2014)

GREAT !!!!


----------



## Brooke S. (Jun 10, 2014)

She is looking really good!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 11, 2014)

Her today


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 11, 2014)

She is looking wonderful and you are correct she has put on some weight.

Best of luck to you Miniaturehorselover cant wait to see what she has been hiding.


----------



##  (Jun 11, 2014)

OH, she is looking so VERY much better. Come on little momma.....we're all waiting to see what you're hiding in there!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 11, 2014)

Hardly feel her back bones



she got self serve food aha munch and go.so she can gain some pounds.. hopefully baby soon -.- so much for couple days eh?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 11, 2014)

Self serve food - I like it !! Her very own drive thru





They sure do like to make us wait. she will decide when the time is right.

Im sure shes preparing an extra special one


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 11, 2014)

Yup aha I just give her a bale she eats what she can and then lies down.on the rest



aha hopefully soon im tired of waiting. . After the death of my yearling also first miniature I been wanting a new baby ever since...so this one im hoping is special


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 11, 2014)

Gem



Rosies friend


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2014)

Rosie is looking much better



and she sure is getting low! Cute!


----------



## Brooke S. (Jun 12, 2014)

She is looking wonderful, good job with her miniaturehorselover! Can't wait to see what she is cooking up!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks I can't wait either




!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 12, 2014)

Rosie tonight


----------



##  (Jun 13, 2014)

Come on Rosie! Roll that baby a little more forward, and let's get going!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 13, 2014)

Im so tired of waiting -.- hurry up lol!!


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 13, 2014)

miniaturehorselover said:


> Im so tired of waiting -.- hurry up lol!!


I feel your pain.


----------



## Brooke S. (Jun 14, 2014)

Come on Rosie!!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 15, 2014)

Rosie today


----------



## Brooke S. (Jun 15, 2014)

She is looking pretty close....how is she acting? Anything different in appetite?


----------



## cassie (Jun 15, 2014)

hey, your pretty girl looks great! and very close to foaling, keep a close eye on her just in case but I'd say her teats will seperate a little more, she may wax up, baby will get more into position a little more elongated behind and you will see that baby!
but bear in mind that not all mares do all this, which means she could pop any day.



good luck!
do you have cameras set up so we can help watch?


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 15, 2014)

Unfortunately i don't -.- wish I would but will definitely keep watch





And shes getting cranky


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 15, 2014)

Her tonight



shes also been lying down more often ..shes also been getting this discharge been a few days.. clear sticky stuff dk what it could be?


----------



## Brooke S. (Jun 15, 2014)

She is looking super close! I'll let the more experienced people answer the discharge question....But I think it could mean that she will foal soon! Watch her really close tonight!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 16, 2014)

It could be that she is loosing her mucus plug. She is definitely making good progress.

Nows the time to have someone with her 24/7. Have someone take turns babysitting her. She may need your help to get this little one safely on the ground and sometimes it happens that quickly its too late.

Sending you the safest Foaling Vibes and very much looking forward to seeing what she has been hiding

Cheers Ryan


----------



##  (Jun 16, 2014)

Mucous plug is my guess as well. A few good rolls to move baby a bit more forward, and another day or two to push that udder to the brink, and I bet she'll go!

Don't leave her unattended....keep good watch. I'd move into the barn at this point, to be with her.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 16, 2014)

Will do


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 16, 2014)

*is watching this thread ready to see that gorgeous foal!!*


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 16, 2014)

Im ready to see this foal as well



!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 16, 2014)

Cranky one over here..  aha rosie girl ur a goof


----------



##  (Jun 16, 2014)

Come on little lady.......just a wee bit more.......


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 16, 2014)

Rosie today


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 16, 2014)

She looks really close. Can you send some of that to Crystal? LOL


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 16, 2014)

Lol




ur mare is due soon too?


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 16, 2014)

Her tonight .. funny how shes nice and cuddly now -.- but wasn't for 3 weeks what a cow lmao xD


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 16, 2014)

She is also on a cup of grain/pellets a day



she was gaining weight but today she seems more bony around her hip


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 17, 2014)

Cuddly can mean that baby will be here before you know it!! Also a cup of feed per day is not nearly enough, you really need to up it especially due to her lack of condition - my fat/overweight pre foaling/latating mares get at least 3 cups of mare and foal feed over the course of a day plus a cup ful of balancer.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes but she isn't use to it.. she came to me 2-3 weeks ago nearly starved to death. . Been told by the other girl who has Rosies sister that she's only giving her a cup... and that is enough for her as giving her to much in less then a week can be bad for her


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 17, 2014)

Her utters filled up a bit more  I bet she's waiting for my bf to come down.. hes coming on Thursday



hopefully a foal by then or else shes gonna explode


----------



##  (Jun 17, 2014)

In the beginning when you first got her, the transition to 1 cup per day was a good ration to start with. But, now you can safely start upping her grain slowly. If it's been 2-3 weeks, then certainly she is ready for more, as she is nearing delivery and will need all the reserves she has. Start giving her a second cup at the "opposite" feeding -- if she's getting 1 cup in the morning, start giving her 1 cup at night. I don't know about Rosie's sister, but at this stage, she needs to build a reserve for the very hard work she is about to do. The additional cup is not too much for her to handle, as you've given her several weeks to adjust.

She's looking closer each day, and with a little rolling to move baby forward, and a little more elongation, she'll be ready. But please, give her a bit more feed since it's been 2-3 weeks which is plenty of time to make her adjustment.

Just as Anna's example -- and she has wonderful pastures so feeds less grain that I ever did -- since I had "dry-lots" here, my lactating and pregnant mares got 10-12 cups of grain, plus several flakes of alfalfa each day during their last trimester, and none were fat.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 17, 2014)

Shes only been on grain for 2 days lol  not 2-3 weeks I had her for 2-3 weeks.. like I just said she needs to get use to it as she never had grain or good pasture before


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 17, 2014)

So other words she isn't use to it as its only been 2 days


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 17, 2014)

Her tonight


----------



##  (Jun 17, 2014)

Okay. I thought you started her on grain shortly after she arrived. Give her a few days, then increase it a little, and a small amount every few days. She should do fine.

Looking forward to seeing this little one!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 17, 2014)

aha will do ... hopefully few more days... next week is my summer break looking forward to spending it with the hopefully mini foal


----------



## Brooke S. (Jun 17, 2014)

She looks like she is about to BUST!! Come on Rosie!!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 18, 2014)

Her again


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2014)

tummy has really dropped tonight... she looks great! udder could fill some more still but be careful as she may do that last filling right before foaling, oops I forget its your morning there hehe
Can you give her any hay as well? good idea with slowly increasing her feed, can I ask if you have been giving her any mineral supplements? this will help the foal and her, sorry if this question has already been asked...


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi there



I give her 4 flakes of hay a night and even then she never eats it all but uses it as bedding she also has a mineral and salt block in her stall


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 18, 2014)

And also its 2:30 am here so technically night aha im the odd one up


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2014)

awesome! sounds like you're doing everything right! =D
haha thats what you get for having a mare in foal! that will be me in about a months time then you can pick on me!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 18, 2014)

Aha will do


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 18, 2014)

This morning


----------



##  (Jun 18, 2014)

Baby has moved forward a bit.....good. Elongation looks wonderful and slightly puffy......good. That udder is looking fabulous and very close.

Don't leave her alone now, as she can go anytime she feels like it now. Those "final" changes can happen now in minutes. Keep in attendance with her, especially at night -- if she waits that long! LOL


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 18, 2014)

Will do



keep u guys updated


----------



## Bonny (Jun 18, 2014)

Yay! She is really making progress!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice to hear aha



hopefully soon also hoping for a colt


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 18, 2014)

Yay Im getting very Excited for you !!!!!!!!

Not long now


----------



## Brooke S. (Jun 18, 2014)

She is looking really close!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2014)

good luck! let us know how you go! I'll try stay on here as much as possible so I can help if needed





Stay calm and you will be fine, have you called your vet to give them a heads up? not saying you're going to need them but its good to let them know she is close.





fingers crossed! can't wait to see the beautiful colt when he comes


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 18, 2014)

Tonight



and unfortunately our only vet around kicked us off his list :/


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2014)

WOW!! she looks great! 
seriously?! your vet won't come see you?? thats horrible



gosh, I'll send one of our amazing vets over to you guys



(not that you will need them of course )


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 18, 2014)

Nope hes a poop head



ever since my last mini colic he hasn't been in contact with us.. other vet is 2 hours away :/


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 18, 2014)

Shes being a snuggly pony



lots of cuddles and kisses


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2014)

don't take your eyes off her for a second LOL sounds like it won't be long, next few days or hours for sure


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 19, 2014)

Her at 4:30 AM shes still munching on her hay but don't think she can control her bum aha I lifted her tail and she almost pooped on my head -.-


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 19, 2014)

Better picture


----------



##  (Jun 19, 2014)

Won't be long now. Re-read the pinned thread here on how to solve any dilemma that might occur, and what to look for, etc. You want everything clearly in your mind, so you react with confidence, just in case.

Looking forward to welcoming this little one!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 19, 2014)

Already did 5 times this week



greatly appreciate who ever posted it lol!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 19, 2014)

We have a beautiful foal



born at 9:00... of course I was in school :/ bby is up and drinking



will keep u guys posted and get some pics..


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 19, 2014)

Filly *


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 19, 2014)

What color would she consider be?


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 19, 2014)

OMG!! Congrats shes cutest little filly ever!!

Your reward for being an amazing person and taking in a mare in need.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks



totally in love with this filly <3 I squished her face teehee she's just to cute!! Mom is doing good



baby well running around named her Starlight


----------



## Bonny (Jun 19, 2014)

Wow she is super cute! Congrats!!


----------



## Brooke S. (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh My GOODNESS!!! Congratulations!!! She is a CUTIE PIE!! So glad to see she is healthy and all went well! Love the name too!!


----------



##  (Jun 19, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS on a beautiful FILLY !!!!! She is just beautiful, and so glad all went well. We just love seeing these little ones come safely to the ground!!

Don't forget to worm momma with Ivermectin in these first 24 hours (best in the first 12 hours) to hopefully help with foal scours when momma gets her foal heat. And remember momma needs her extra nutrition now since she's feeding two....so start upping her grain a little each day -- spreading it out into at least 2 meals, 3 if you can manage it.

We'll take LOTS of pictures so we can watch this little one as she grows. And don't forget to post her picture in our baby album! We want to remember her as a newborn, so you can add some pictures as she grows!

CONGRATULATIONS again~!

Once she's out in the sunlight and dried off, take a picture and her color will show very clearly!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks shes doing awesome almost got a kick in the face


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 19, 2014)

Starlight


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 19, 2014)

BIG congratulations what a lovely filly , so happy everything went well


----------



## atotton (Jun 19, 2014)

Very cute, love her little face. Congrats


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks she's a stinker



I dipped her cord in iodine. . And my fingers aha


----------



## cassie (Jun 20, 2014)

she is gorgeous! can't believe I missed it! yay congrats on your STUNNING little filly! you must be over the moon! Starlight, what a perfect name for a perfect baby!

I'm so excited for you! she is lovely!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh many congratulations!! What a super little filly - looking forward to seeing her colour in some outside pictures.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't believe I missed it



got home to her running around


----------



## cassie (Jun 20, 2014)

you're very lucky she was up and running around



what a good mum doing it all by herself, my worst fear not being there for when one of my mares foal... :/ congrats again! stunning filly! well worth the wait


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 20, 2014)

Where do I put her baby pictures?


----------



##  (Jun 20, 2014)

The top pinned thread is the "Chat Board Nursery" album. Drop those beautiful pictures in there, so we will always have them!

You can change the title of your thread too, to make your announcement.

Just go into your first post on your thread under "Edit", then choose "More Reply Options"....

That should bring up your whole first thread, and let your change the title, and save the changes. You don't have to, but if you want, you can tell everyone about this special baby!!


----------



## chandab (Jun 22, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 22, 2014)

Starlight now re-named Ruby



enjoying her day out in the sun


----------



## Bonny (Jun 22, 2014)

OMGosh so cute!!!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks


----------



##  (Jun 22, 2014)

What a little cutie. Love that crooked blaze patching! So cute!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 22, 2014)

I love it too makes her face look crooked


----------



## chandab (Jun 22, 2014)

She is so cute. Congrats!

If it adjusts, the halter needs to be tightened, it's too low on her nose.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 22, 2014)

Aha it's a rabbit harness! My tack stores don't have any smaller halters unfortunately its as small as it will go


----------



## chandab (Jun 22, 2014)

If they have goat or sheep halters, those might work. She's a doll.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 22, 2014)

Aha she has a really small head  I have a goat halter way to big for her


----------



## chandab (Jun 22, 2014)

Guess she gets to go naked til she grows a little bit.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 27, 2014)

Pretty filly!!

How is it going?


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 28, 2014)

She's doing awesome




! Getting her new fur and vet checked soon


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 28, 2014)

Her at a week old


----------



##  (Jun 28, 2014)

What a cutie! She is just perfect with those long legs and cute face. Very pretty markings as well!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks



she's my future driving pony for sure


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jul 12, 2014)

Ruby is 2 in a half weeks today



!


----------



## cassie (Jul 12, 2014)

such a cutie!!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks


----------



##  (Jul 13, 2014)

Just a little doll! She's so pretty and those markings are just so attractive! Pretty girl!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks



she's quite a flashy one she is a doll too loves kisses and snuggles


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jul 25, 2014)

She's starting to look a lot like my old filly I had.. :/ unfortunately she passed away as a yearling but glad she's reminding me of her


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 25, 2014)

She's certainly growing into a beautiful young lady!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks


----------



##  (Jul 25, 2014)

Very pretty and VERY feminine looking!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jul 25, 2014)

She's a cute one




to bad she got hurt


----------



## cassie (Jul 30, 2014)

wait your new baby got hurt? or your old baby got hurt?


----------



##  (Jul 30, 2014)

What's the update please? Hoping all is well.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jul 31, 2014)

New baby



she got kicked and is doing so much better



on the other hand I let her and mom out to graze and she was running and slipped got her self a little booboo but she's ok


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jul 31, 2014)

Update on mom



and Ruby running like a crazy girl


----------



##  (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, those little ones can be such a worry sometimes. But so glad she's okay!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 1, 2014)

So glad to hear that she's ok, she's such a cutie!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Aug 6, 2014)

Ruby a month and 2 in a half weeks old



!


----------



##  (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh she's just so pretty....and growing up quickly!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks



what color would u consider her?


----------



##  (Aug 7, 2014)

What color was daddy?


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Aug 7, 2014)

I wish I would know :/


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Aug 17, 2014)

Ruby at 2 months old



!


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2014)

What a little beauty!! And growing so well!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Aug 17, 2014)

Yup



she's growing like crazy!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Oct 3, 2014)

Ruby almost 4 months old


----------



## lkblazin (Oct 3, 2014)

I know I'm a little late, but there is some major cuteness going on



she's adorable!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Oct 3, 2014)

Aha thanks



she is pretty adorable!


----------



##  (Oct 3, 2014)

They grow so fast, don't they? She is looking lovely, and I'm so glad her eye healed so well for you!!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks Castle Rock miniatures! And yes too fast already 26 inches and 3 months old


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Oct 4, 2014)

Would like to saddly announce Rubys mom Moonshine's health turned for the worse last night. .. :/ she started pawing and rolling so called the vet right away and said she has a infection in her he doesn't know were but obviously it's extremely painful for her :/... now she is getting tested and checked for everything but it isnt looking good for her at all :/ hopefully I don't lose this girl she was doing so good and well.. gained a good 50 pounds or more and eating normal amounts of food would hurt to have to let her go now


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Oct 4, 2014)

May u rest in paradise sweet Moonshine <3 no longer suffering and at peace



my heart is breaking for Ruby


----------



##  (Oct 4, 2014)

OMG!! Oh, I'm so sorry to read this. I'm so sorry for you, and all you've done to help her along, and your quick action to try and help her with the vet. With only 4 minutes between your posts, did the vet have to put her down?

I see on your other post, the vet determined cancer. I'm glad you acted quickly to keep her from suffering.

I'm just so sorry. she was a beautiful lady who gave you a wonderful gift in your precious little one.

Run free, little one!

~~Diane at Castle Rock


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Oct 4, 2014)

He put her down right after. ..I have Internet up to my barn..she was taking her last breaths as I was typing when I was done crying we put her out of her suffering :'(


----------



##  (Oct 4, 2014)

{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## chandab (Oct 4, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone <3


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 5, 2014)

Just responded to your other post but would like to add here how very sorry I am. We got to know Moonshine here as you posted about her pregnancy and the welcomed birth of sweet Ruby, and I loved watching her condition improve as she received your care and attention. She was sooooooooooooo lucky to have found you and although her time with you was to be short, she found kindness and love at last. I know you must be heart broken but giving little Ruby lots of hugs will help I'm sure. Do keep in touch and let us know how Ruby progresses - she's one very special baby.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh no I am so sorry to hear this has happened. She was a lucky mare to have found you. Ruby will help you thru this terrible time.

Sending you best wishes


----------



## Flame (Oct 5, 2014)

so sorry for your loss ((((hugs))))


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone <3 she was a strong special girl and she passed that on to little Ruby


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Oct 8, 2014)

Found these of Moonshine and Ruby glad I recreated them.. The picture was 2 hours before she passed :/ and Ruby with her new mom Gem


----------



##  (Oct 8, 2014)

Fabulous pictures. She was a beautiful mare, and she left you a VERY special gift in Ruby. So glad that Gem is being such a sweet "mommy" for this precious little one!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks <3 she was a cow at times ( rearing up and stepping on my toes) but she had a sweet soul behind that pain <3 just like Gem was when I got her.. even if Ruby is inches apart from Gems height Gem actually tries to let Ruby nurse aha


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Nov 15, 2014)

Little update on my two girls



they really enjoyed trick or treating aha !! And Ruby is currently 31 inches and only 5 months :$ can anyone guess what size she should mature around? Thanks... if it helps her mom was 39 inches


----------



##  (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh how cute they are!!!!!

Based on the standard calculator here on LB, she's approximately 84% of her mature height, or she should mature around 37" tall. A bit shorter than mom, but still a big girl! Remember, these are just averages.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 16, 2014)

What a cute pair they make - so glad to see that Ruby is coping well without her Mum. Thanks for the update.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Nov 16, 2014)

Alright thanks I want her to be a big girl lol and she is but isnt.. shes on foal feed to fatten up but doesn't seam to be working any advice?


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 16, 2014)

Is your foal feed one for weaners or is she still on the mare and foal feed? How much are you giving her? Also how many times have you wormed her - having wormed our mares within 12 hours of them foaling, I usually worm the foals at 4, 5 and 6 months with a 'gentle' wormer for round worms, then depending upon the state of the land they are grazing (mixing with other horses) I usually continue with the same wormer every couple of months until they reach a year when they change to the same wormers that I use for my adult horses.

Hope this helps - maybe others can also offer suggestions. Remember that the shock of losing her Momma may have given her a bit of a set back??


----------



##  (Nov 16, 2014)

I agree that at 5 months she should now be wormed, if you haven't done that already. I always start out with something gentle like Safeguard the first time, and then 4 weeks later use a regular Ivermectin wormer.

During her weanling time, she should be getting some high protein. If she's still on the mare/foal feed, try adding some Alfalfa pelltets to her feed, as it will give her a protein boost, and is a tummy soother also. With a high protein diet, you should start to see her blossom in muscle tone and strong bones, and lose any "hay belly" along the way.

Always with these weanlings, you want to continue "feeling" her with your hands, especially in the winter, as what seems to be a "fat" horse usually isn't during the winter, and they can become quite thin under the fluff. You're doing great, and just boosting her with some alfalfa pellets in her feed, or adding alfalfa hay will be good for her, and you should see some positive changes in her appearance.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Nov 16, 2014)

She has been dewormed every 6 weeks made from our vets.. she is getting weanling/ yearling foal feed and I give her two cups


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Nov 16, 2014)

Not quite sure what to do anymore lol she gets any amount of hay just she isnt eating lots :/


----------



## chandab (Nov 16, 2014)

2 cups mare/foal feed really isn't that much for a growing baby regardless of size. [Typical pelleted feeds are about 3cup per pound, so she's not even getting 1# of baby food.]

My boys, all B-size, the three of them shared 3-quart of feed daily when they were weanlings plus lots of hay (I gave them 1 quart in the morning, and 2 at night, so each boy got 1-quart feed daily). [i know we are supposed to feed by weight, and I'm sure I weighed the feed, but now that they are 2 year olds, the only thing I can remember is that they got 3-quarts a day as weanlings and into their yearling year.]


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Nov 17, 2014)

She doesn't get mare and foal feed she gets weanling foal feed lol.. and two cups for me is quite a bit considering the vet told us to give her half a cup but we decided to boost it up like we did to moonshine she doesn't even eat half of it because she just wants to rush outside.. and thesw cups arent actual cups there big scoops.. and she gets two in the morning and if she eats it all then one at night


----------



##  (Nov 17, 2014)

As a growing weanling, her feed should be 14-16% protein. Is that what the food is that she's getting? And as I said, adding alfalfa pellets would boost the protein level. I always did creep-feeding of little ones, which means there was food in front of them and available all day long, so they could nibble to their heart's content during the day. Much like small children, that can't stuff themselves, but just nibble as they go all day long.

Maybe you could try having food available for her during the day so she doesn't have to try and rush through her food before going outside.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Nov 17, 2014)

:/ if I do that she cant go outside with the other horses and she would be locked up in a stall all day as her pasture mates are a goat and Gem they would eat it. ..and not sure but its very hight in protein. .. also how much alfalfa pellets would I give her?


----------



## chandab (Nov 17, 2014)

Whatever size scoop you decide to use, she should probably be getting about 1# of weanling (growth, mare/foal, whatever the particular brand calls it) feed daily, possibly even a bit more.

I have one that rushes through his breakfast in spring and summer cause he wants out to graze, so that time of year, I give him a smaller breakfast and a larger supper (he's stalled at night, so no one can eat his food); now that it's cold he's content to eat his food.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Nov 17, 2014)

I give her three full scoops of foal feed.. and unlimited hay


----------



## chandab (Nov 17, 2014)

Sounds like she should be getting plenty, perhaps a growth spurt has her looking a bit off right now. They seem to go through those gangly phases at the worst time.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Nov 17, 2014)

Maybe




she's full of energy lol but just want her to gain weight


----------

